# Spike Lee Edition Anni Model



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, no real intro. Was putting in time before an appt. So walked into Sears saw they have fathers day features on. I did not expect to find a Spike Lee G-Shock nor expect to buy a watch today. Not going into its whole story the 25 anni thing. Differs though in that for this issue its an all stainless piece with screw back, lugs and all like the ol 5000. Super comfy with its normal cap and strap. So got 30% off on it plus an extra $25 because the could not find the outer box. Was a good day


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

potz said:


> Spike Lee? Who he??


Film man ?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

TOKYO, September 29, 2008-Casio Computer Co., Ltd., released the DW-5000SL Spike Lee signature G-SHOCK watch today, named after the movie director who has come to symbolize U.S. street culture. The new watch is the latest to join the G-SHOCK family of shock-resistant watches, which has been especially popular with young people.

Casioâ€™s first G-SHOCK went on sale in 1983. The year 2008 marks the 25th anniversary of its debut, and Casio is celebrating by releasing commemorative models and holding festive events all around the world. As part of the celebration, in February of this year Casio signed a collaboration contract with Spike Lee, who is an avid fan of G-SHOCK watches. Since then, Casio has undertaken several innovative promotions, including producing an in-store promotional video, directed by Spike Lee himself, commemorating the 25th anniversary of the G-SHOCK.

The DW-5000SL, the Spike Lee signature model, was designed in collaboration with Spike Lee, the very symbol of street culture, as a must-have G-SHOCK watch for everyone down with street fashion. Expressing the â€œshockingâ€ concept of a â€œwatch that canâ€™t be broken,â€ the design is based on the original DW-5000 model. Turning on the EL backlight emits a green light that outlines the logo mark for Spike Leeâ€™s film production company. Moreover, Spike Leeâ€™s signature is engraved on the back of the case. It also comes with an exclusive packing tin suitable for a special model.

G-SHOCK

With its distinctive form and the heavy-hitting presence of its shock-resistant features, G-SHOCK watches support youth sensibilities and have come to occupy a firm position as a brand essential to youth culture. Since the appearance of the original DW-5000 model in May 1983, more than 45 million watches have been sold in nearly 100 countries worldwide, performance almost unheard of for a single watch brand. Constant improvements in function, performance, and design have driven the growth of the G-SHOCK brand over the years, and today it is popular with men and women of every age.

Spike Lee

The Emmy Award-winning, Academy Award-nominated American film director Spike Lee received a Master of Fine Arts from New York University's Tisch School of the Arts in 1979, where his thesis film won a Student Academy Award. The box office and critical success of his 1986 film She's Gotta Have It gave him access to major film studios. Several later films, such as Do the Right Thing, Jungle Fever and Malcolm X, cast a clear eye on race and social issues. As owner of the Forty Acres and a Mule production company, he continues to work as a film director, producer, writer and educator.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Great piece. Feature basic no solar no atomic which I can't get a signal anyway where I am. One solid piece of digital watch with replaceable outer wear parts, screws hold the cap down and uses regular spring bars into the stainless lugs


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

its a resin compound much diff than the original plastic watches of the 70's & 80's, this one feels more rubbery than most though I guess why it feels softer, part of where it gets its shock resistance along with the internal design


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

There's nothing better than an unexpected purchase, especially a limited edition bargain!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I never ... I wonder what else he has in his collection


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Well I never ... I wonder what else he has in his collection


A 9010 which is going back just wanted to see one, prefer the G-9000MX-8 orig style


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

not only some of my collection wear protective overcoat..................

my beer too


----------

